# CZ75 Omega Hammer springs



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

I think My Omega trigger is just fine but watching a utube video of a guy changing his spring from 18lb to a 13lb gave me a thought. I have extra springs from my sp101,so thought I'd try to install one...took the 14lb.stock and saw that it was shorter and also larger diameter but fit with some SS shim washers to the point I could compress the spring a little while installation so it wasn't just loose in place.It also cleared the grip screws and found it really helped the double action pull and made the single action pull about 1 to 1 1/2 lbs.,,,just guessing of course but my range buddy has a gauge so I can check.I don't intend to rest my finger on the trigger at all until ready to fire. The work I did on my sp101/357 had gotten so light that it went off a couple times when I blinked at the range when ready to shoot. I had to go back in and increase one of the springs...Be Safe out there in the wild


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

friend came by the house with his trigger gauge...just slightly under 3 lbs.pull now on the CZ75.It sure felt less but I'm not used to the feel of light pulls. Worked 6 hrs.replacing all 6 springs in my XDS45/3.3,of course I was polishing and cleaning as I proceeded...ran into a problem with the grip safety spring install cause it blew out of the gun when pulling apart and no utube videos had the newer replacement parts in upgraded gun after the recall of earlier models so I took a break and when I came back my brain started working again and I figured it out....initial pull was close to 12lbs...just a terrible trigger but now it's 5lbs. I'm hoping I will improve my accuracy with this gun because I really sucked shooting it. Small guns and I are at odds with each other,I like them but they don't like me


----------

